# Rear Hub width on a Merckx?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all

I have a Corsa 01. Great bike.

I also have a Fondriest carbon. Equally great bike (though very different). However .. the Merckx is quite a bit wider at the rear dropouts. The Fondriest seems about 130mm, the Merckx??

So .. I'm having trouble getting the wheels that run on the Fondriest to work on the Merckx. They just pull out/forward every time i give a decent push. I'm guessing that I'll need some spacers on any wheels I run on the Merckx compared to the Fondriest, and that in reality, I'm not going to be able to just swap wheels?

All suggestions/advice appreciated.

B


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I believe the the Corsa should be 130mm also. Do you have a problem with a bent frame?? Might want to take it to a shop for inspection. Are you sure the Fondriest is 130MM? How many gears are you running on the Fondriest? That's odd to me, but I defer to more knowlwdgeable members.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

My guess is that the quick releases have different faces, less 'grab' on the Fondriest wheel set. Does the Fondriest have vertical dropouts and the Merckx horizontal?

You may be able to correct it by using the QR from the Merck on the Fondriest wheel.

Disclaimer: I'm not a mechanic, or expert of any kind. I don't even own a bike that doesn't have downtube shifters.


----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

I had an interesting related problem. I have a 1999 EX, 3/2. ti frame with 6/4 dropouts. I've run Campy Protons on it with no trouble for years, but yada yada yada Protons retired due to a crash, bought a set of Neuvations. 

Same problem as you, pulling out on the drive side under any sort of effort. I thought the Neuvations were too narrow for my EX. Did the measurements, the frame is 129.4 inside width, the Neuvation rear is right at 128 even. Put in a 1.5mm spacer (inside the end cap), no improvement. Took the Campy skewers and used them, problem solved. I guess the Neuvation skewers, which look just like salsas, were just not strong enough to bite into the 6/4. Weird.


----------

